
Ask HN: Should interviews be a two street? - hearding_cats
I was invited to interview with a company that posted on &quot;Who is hiring&quot; thread. The interview was nine rounds, two phone interviews (one was an online coding) and seven onsite interviews on the same day.<p>In one of the technical interviews the developer asked me to write a program to find Big O complexity of a given program. I asked about the input constraints to check if this was for recursive functions only and got a reply &quot;all code in the universe, including the code for the program itself&quot;.<p>I explained to him about Halting problem and why  a solution was not possible and also explained I could write a program that uses master theorem to solve a recurrence relation for those that fit the theorem.<p>He farted and said that&#x27;s how much my answer stinks. It was pretty rank, enough to peel the wallpapers in the room. I said thanks for the feedback, got up and left the building. On my way out, I emailed the recruiter and politely stated that I do not wish to interview with them any longer.<p>Two days later I got an email from them stating they&#x27;re not going to proceed with my application as the developers expected me to be more knowledgable about complexity analysis and data structures.<p>This got me thinking, why are technical interviews one-way? For a nine round interview process, why don&#x27;t we kick it off by having their best engineer fight me in a 1 v 1 code battle?
======
glintik
"why are technical interviews one-way" Because you should sell yourself.
Sometimes people at company's side are polite, sometimes they are full of
crap. If you don't like an interview that company is not for you, basically.
Just continue to search or set up your own company :)

